# Mise à jour d'Apple Plans



## djibblondey (23 Avril 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

Souhaitant faire évoluer Plans, je fais régulièrement parvenir des mises à jour de POI et d'infos de circulations à APPLE.

Cependant, je remarque que les créations de route et/ou de sens de circulation ne sont pas prises en compte. Avez vous des expériences de votre côté?

Merci d'avance,


----------



## djibblondey (25 Avril 2017)

Ma question n'intéresse personne? [emoji24]


----------



## Gwen (26 Avril 2017)

Je ne savais même pas que l'on pouvais encore envoyer des mises à jour corrective pour plan.


----------



## Locke (26 Avril 2017)

D'un autre coté, ce n'est pas un grain de sable qui fera avancer les choses.


----------



## wip (26 Avril 2017)

J'ai souvent envoyé des corrections pour mon adresse, cela n'a jamais été pris en compte.


----------



## djibblondey (1 Mai 2017)

gwen a dit:


> Je ne savais même pas que l'on pouvais encore envoyer des mises à jour corrective pour plan.



Si si on peut!
C'est régulièrement mis à jour. Je reçois des notifications 2 jour après environ...


----------



## djibblondey (1 Mai 2017)

Locke a dit:


> D'un autre coté, ce n'est pas un grain de sable qui fera avancer les choses.



Je suis d'accord! Mais plusieurs grains de sables ça fait une plage et ainsi de suite! ;-)
Après c'est sur que seul je vais galerer!^^


----------



## arvig (3 Juin 2017)

J ai moi aussi signalé x fois que d'utiliser le symbole mn ( pour minutes) dans certaines apps dont Plans etait inacceptable .. (il a ete remplacé par min vers 1970 !!!), jamais eu un retour...


----------



## djibblondey (29 Juillet 2017)

Personne n’a eu plus de retours que ça?


----------



## djibblondey (12 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour à tous,
La route de mon lotissement a enfin été creee il y a quelques semaines! Comme quoi, mes remontées ont payées!
De nouvelles routes ont aussi été crées!
Avez vous vu des nouveautés de votre côté?


----------



## Locke (12 Octobre 2017)

djibblondey a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> La route de mon lotissement a enfin été creee il y a quelques semaines! *Comme quoi, mes remontées ont payées!*
> De nouvelles routes ont aussi été crées!
> Avez vous vu des nouveautés de votre côté?


L'espoir fait vivre, mais il ne faut pas croire que ce soit toi qui es à l'origine de quoi que ce soit. C'est plutôt la direction très supérieure d'une DDE et des conseils généraux qui remontent les informations une fois que les travaux sont finis. Et c'est Apple qui vient piocher les informations, car aucun organisme français territorial ne travaille directement avec Apple.


----------

